# RDA Models



## nottaprob (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello all. New to all this & thanks for all the info already posted out there, it is helping.
Right now I've got a problem with some RDA models I'm starting on. I've heard all the stories about fitting & have seen some on the 1st one, but my problem is with all the "accessories" & lack of instructions.
There are supposed to be platforms, generator, etc., but nothing is marked or in instructions & I've not found any pictures out there to give any help (other than stock pictures), so my question is:
Has anyone worked with these (Freeman, Delaney, & forgot the other one) & have any idea or pics of these extra parts & what you did with them?
Might want to use the generator in another place, but nothing looks like it fits together. If there are steps included, they are way too steep to walk on & nothing looks like a platform, so any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds exactly like the kit I got. The instructions a vague at best or non existent. Would have been nice to have a couple of pictures to go by, but only the cover pic so it wasnt alot of help either. My accessories didnt have any instructions either and the platform steps were crumbled in the bag. I tried contacting them 2 times and never got a response. I didnt bother trying to put the little building together as it didnt have instructions for it at all. Im using the extra parts on other stuff Im building. Sorry Im of no help, wish you luck with yours, I wont buy another kit of theirs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Whatever you do don't ask them, they don't want modelers like you.
See the thread that they replied to here, I guess you did.

Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6339&highlight=RDA

They want modelers who can figure out stuff like that without instructions. And to modify their mistakes in the quality of their kits.
Heck if things don't fit make them fit, that is their attitude.:thumbsdown:

I don't ( and won't) ever try one of their kits. 

Maybe post a picture here of the parts and between all of us we can figure it out.


----------



## nottaprob (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree Ed, I probably wouldn't have bought them if I would have done some research 1st either, but I got a good deal. Will try to post a pic later. Since I'm just getting into this, I've not got a bunch of stuff to scratch build a platform, but may look for some plastic/stuff to do it. Also thought of a dirt ramp to each of the side doors. No layout yet, gotta figure where all the stuff in the room needs to be stored to make room, but wanted to play with these buildings. Probably not the best to learn on, but they've been fun so far. Thanks guys.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never had any of their kits and do like the look of them, I never had one to put together.

I don't like the attitude they take towards their defects in making them and their solutions to fixing them.

And their attitude. :thumbsdown:

Like I said post some pictures maybe we all can figure them out.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

You might try this e-maill address.

[email protected]

I have no idea if it's still good or not.

Good luck
Tom
overthehill


----------



## nottaprob (Sep 22, 2012)

Freeman parts








Freeman Mnf so far -








Hopefully these come thru.
The bottom pieces have a box pattern to them (not showing well in pic), as do the top pieces on right.
I'm thinking the top left & 2nd down on right are part of a boiler but don't match size. 2nd down on left look like stairs but very steep.
Nothing matches that would fit under doors for a platform, so may have to make it.
The instructions say there are: steps, chimneys, ventilator patches, dock assembly, boiler assembly, sign, etc. I'm thinking they were drunk when making this. ;-) I've taken off stuff I can see or use, except the extra chimney & barrels/crates. If you have ideas, that would be great. If not, no biggie.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Might call that a kit-bash product. You sure have accomplished a nice piece of work, outside of what you were supplied. Something that I have always wondered....why can not the manufacture do a quality review before they ship the product....those that do, like RSLaserKits have repeat customers....those that do not, die on the vine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Carl said:


> Might call that a kit-bash product. You sure have accomplished a nice piece of work, outside of what you were supplied. Something that I have always wondered....why can not the manufacture do a quality review before they ship the product....those that do, like RSLaserKits have repeat customers....those that do not, die on the vine.



Also if something was a miss or wrong I don't think Rich would reply like they did.
He would try to make it right.


----------



## nottaprob (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, thanks guys, I'm just gonna use the parts for other stuff or play around with them. I did learn one thing doing this - I definitely need some sort of clamp. The tape didn't keep the seams together so well & with the windows so close, I didn't have anything I could have put in inside corners. Hmmm, let's see, I'm a woodworker & didn't think of this, oh boy, must be slipping. lol Thanks again all!!!!
To Admin - sorry about the pics. I'll double check the settings before posting any pics.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

There are a lot of different types of clamps out there. It seems the most interesting ones include a 90 degree angle and strong magnets.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

feldon30 said:


> There are a lot of different types of clamps out there. It seems the most interesting ones include a 90 degree angle and strong magnets.


True but.
 huh?

Did you post in the correct thread?


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

big ed said:


> huh?
> 
> Did you post in the correct thread?


I sure did. Nottaprob asked about what clamps to use for assembling buildings to get a 90° corner.

http://www.micromark.com/magnetic-gluing-jig-10-1and4-inch-square,7038.html

http://rrmodelcraftsman.com/reviews/cm_review_riteway_clamps.php


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

feldon30 said:


> I sure did. Nottaprob asked about what clamps to use for assembling buildings to get a 90° corner.
> 
> http://www.micromark.com/magnetic-gluing-jig-10-1and4-inch-square,7038.html
> 
> http://rrmodelcraftsman.com/reviews/cm_review_riteway_clamps.php



I see that now how did I miss that?  :dunno:


----------

